# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Introduction

## dutchraptor

Welcome to the Dream Control and Stabilization Class!

This class is for those that struggle with stabilizing, or with controlling their lucid dreams. We will cover basic topics like stabilization and how to use expectation to your advantage. Participants will be expected to co-operate fully and try to as hard as they can.

Prerequisites:
*8 LDs in the last 2 months (1 lucid a week on average)*
or
*40 LDs total*
(If you do not meet the prerequisites you may PM either Dutchraptor or Brandonboss)

1) Sign up for a place in the Sign up here thread. 
2) You must be accepted by either by one of the professors by message! Only proceed to step 3 if you have been accepted. Unfortunately unauthorized posts will be deleted.
3) Put down a workbook with your name and then workbook, like "Boss' Workbook" or "DutchRaptor's Workbook".
Write in it:
Intro to yourself and why you lucid dream
Amount of lucid dreams
What you currently struggle with and how you have tried to fix it so far.

The course will be spread out over 8 weeks + the time required to complete the tasks. Only participate if you have the time!. At the end of each week, members must write up a summary of their week by the following format.



```

[B]Task no.[/B]
[B]Analysis of week[/B]
[B]Dream in which task was completed[/B]
[B]Self reflection[/B] 



```


Feel free to ask as many questions as you like in your workbook. Brandonboss, DutchRaptor or Alyzarin will respond as soon as they are able, thank you for joining the class! We look forward to your questions and insight.

----------

